# Best pre-ride candy bar



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife and I will frequently split a king size Baby Ruth candy bar about 15 minutes before riding and we both feel we perform better. Last week I ate a snickers almond instead and still felt good riding. We usually ride for about an hour and drink plenty of water while riding.

We are not nutritionists and have no idea the true benefit from these snacks. It may even be psychosomatic but it works for us. 

Anyone else eat candy bars before riding? Which ones work well for you?

BTW, we hate the typical nutrition bars.


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

banana


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmmm, last time I checked a banana was not a candy bar. I used to eat a banana pre-ride but it gave me indigestion.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

The reason why you feel great is that you are giving your body sugar. Sugar (carbohydrates) is the fuel that your body runs on and you're giving it a jolt right away (37g in a typical bar). Also, recent research shows that by simply swishing carbs in your mouth, you trigger a brain response that improves performance. Your brain tells your body, 'carbohydrates are on the way', and with that message, muscles and nerves are prompted to work harder and longer.

There's a bunch of other ingredients contained in the candy bar that is probably not ideal for a longer ride, but for an hour? Go for it and enjoy.


----------



## octanejake (Oct 11, 2010)

likeaboss said:


> Hmmm, last time I checked a banana was not a candy bar. I used to eat a banana pre-ride but it gave me indigestion.


No, bananas aren't candy; i eat them pre-ride instead of candy though. Bananas contain fructose, which is sugar, and works similarly to the sugar in candy bars. Eating sugary food before a ride primes you with the glucose you want to fuel a ride. 
As far as suggestions for candy bars; I'm of no help there. Most candy bars have lots of refined sugars so I would assume most will offer the same benefits when compared to other candy bars.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd probably go for something more natural, all the processed sugars will just spike your blood sugar and cause you to crash on a longer ride. Or crave more to ward off the crash.

Dates are fast becoming my easy fuel before intense rides.

These are delicious and so easy to make:
No Bake Coconut And Date Balls Recipe - Kids food

Just buy a package of pitted dates, through them in the blender/food processor. Roll the mushed up dates into a ball and roll the ball around in coconut flakes. Toast the coconut flakes if you want a little bit of crunch. Can mix in some oats as well for sustained carb intake.

But really, screw candybars. Stroopwafels are the sweet of choice for champions. Yummy honey wafers. One is perfect for a 45 minute race.


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

I like the chewy granola bars with berries in them. can't remember who makes them, hell, i probably get a different one every time, but thats what i look for.

They are packed with nuts and sugar. makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

A candy bar is not nutrition. Find a good organic granola bar, or better yet a banana, dates or your favorite fruit. You need glycogen for those muscles. A snickers bar will provide no nutritional value for you on a long ride. Not to mention the GMO's that are in a snickers bar.


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Snickers marathon energy bar is what I use during a long ride.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but having a sugar treat before a ride/race isn't correct protocol. What you would want to do instead is "carbo load" the night/morning before to build up your stored glycogen levels. Until you start to deplete the stored glycogen, which usually occurs 1-2 hrs. in intense activity, added sugar can interfere with the body's normal consumption of fuel.
Yes, you may "feel" a jolt of energy for a short period, but you can bonk if not dosing "sugar" correctly. For me that's figs and dates after the first hour, maybe an FSR chewable thrown in. And be sure to replenish those glycogen levels immediately after the ride (within 45 min.) with your sugar of choice and electrolytes, really helps recovery.

Here is an article that has some info (google is your friend...sometimes)


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

A snickers or a fast break as early morning fuel is plenty for a 3 hour ride for me.


----------



## substitute (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't think anyone needs extra nutrition for a one hour ride. I usually take food on the trail only if I plan to ride for two hours or more. That sugar jolt one gets is nice but I've never felt that it's necessary in any way. It may even work against you after a while, as described in previous posts. 

Also +1 on the notion that candy bars are not nutrition. Ideologically I find it hard to combine sports and eating candy... They just feel like opposites of each other to me


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

peanut butter M and M


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm with you OP. But I prefer the Payday bar. I get the sack of small ones and do those during rides. Plus their yummy.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Lot's of research out there that debunks the carbo loading the night before thing. I'll still eat an a**load of pasta just in case though.


----------

